# Web Designers???



## ReformedWretch (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok, I've been running my site www.dontlietokids.net for some time now and I recently recieved word that a professional childcare organization http://rccp.cornell.edu/ is willing to review my site and teaching modules (not yet released).

I am pretty excited about it and I wonder if anyone who enjoys web designing would want to take a crack at designing something new for me?

Keep in mind that it would have to be done with Front Page because as I update that's pretty much all I understand.

I would be willing to pay what you think is fair.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------

